# $48.95 Gauge Pod



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Well I thought I would try this gauge pod from kirban performance. It was about what I expected for the price. I thought I would try this out before I dumped $240 on one. I think I can live with it for the price... maybe. It replaces the center blank panel but uses sticky tape to secure it. It sits lower than the other panel but I can fix that. The finish is textured like the dash rather than smooth like the original panel which kinda clashes with the rest of the dash console but what should I expect for the money.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

It doesn't sit lower - you're supposed to tape it on the factory unit. As you said, for the price it is what it is.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Nope, directions are to remove the factory panel.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Personally.. I like the digital display, I also like the " factory look." The more options from vendors on a unit like this available the lower the costs. The small demographics of owners the higher the pricing. Small target area. I vowed never to get one, I couldn't justify a ton of money for a piece of plastic and 30.00 gauges. A new one fell in my lap for cheap I got lucky. I really like it. It all depends on what you want and what you are willing to pay.

If I were looking, I'd have my name out all over every forum I could find, All junk yards that deal in this car, I'd call manufacturers and ask if they have refurbished ones and or put me on a list if they get one. You never know when someone will contact you. Guys selling their cars they can remove one and sell it. Thats how I got mine.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

RJ_05GTO said:


> Nope, directions are to remove the factory panel.


That's a change; they must have modified it from the initial version.

I saw one done where it was glued to the stock, sanded, and filler used to smooth it out. From the picture, it looked good.

I wish they'd make the banshe pod again. I'm on the waiting list with PFYC


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just my thoughts almost $50 compared to $240 for name brand pod, u got what u paid for if my bf put that in my car i would be upset...im super picky and spoiled though want everything to look the best!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think I paid $100 for my Banshee pod on sale. Even off sale they're something like $139. Fit, color and finish are perfect.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> I think I paid $100 for my Banshee pod on sale. Even off sale they're something like $139. Fit, color and finish are perfect.


I wanted to buy the Banshee pod but they dont make them anymore.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Leahburk714 said:


> Just my thoughts almost $50 compared to $240 for name brand pod, u got what u paid for if my bf put that in my car i would be upset...im super picky and spoiled though want everything to look the best!


Yeah when I decide to sell my car on Barrett Jackson I will take this pod out and pop the original panel back in.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

RJ_05GTO said:


> I wanted to buy the Banshee pod but they dont make them anymore.


I see they're on national backorder. That's a shame. It is a nice pod at a reasonable price


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

May want to give Cleveland Pick-a-part or fparts on eBay a call.
They both deal alot of GTO parts.

Larry


----------



## 8mydust05 (Aug 29, 2011)

I doesn't look too bad in that pic.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

It actually looks better in person than it does in the picture. The picture makes it look like two different shades of black because of the way the flash reflected from the surface. Im actually very happy with it for the money.


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

I really liked the Banshee pod, too but I waited too long to order (trying to save up enough for the dual gauge Interceptors, too)...now they're backordered and no plans to make more as far as anybody knows


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

now we're stuck with $50 dollar pods that don't fit well or warp with the heat/cold or paying $250+ for a decent center stack gauge pod. JHP has one that's silver (that matches the color of the stock argent of the trim around the stack) that looks like the Banshee pod, but I don't know if the gauges face to the left, right, or straight ahead. I've e-mailed JHP but no reply yet


----------

